# Anyone recognize this joint?



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

If so, what name do you have for it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

From what I can see, it appears to be a rabbet joint.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

*rabbeted sliding dovetail*

*as shown here:*

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

phinds said:


> *rabbeted sliding dovetail*
> 
> *as shown here:*
> 
> http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm


Oh, well so much for for claiming a patent. It was fun "coming up with it" anyhow, makes me wonder who has claim on it. Thanks for the info. Good reference you have there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

A "Helluvalotawork" Joint if you have the wrong tools


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

That reminds me of a drawer lock joint made on a Hammer multi machine.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

ash123 said:


> That reminds me of a drawer lock joint made on a Hammer multi machine.


Yep, if you check out my site (referenced above in the thread) you'll see that it is illustrated as a drawer-front joint because that's what it's mostly used for, and it's very similar to the more standard drawer locking joint for which you can buy dedicated router bits.


----------

